# In search of a 1590B2 enclosure



## dlazzarini (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey guys does anybody know a source for painted or powder coated 1590B2 enclosures. Pedal Parts Plus now has a 25 enclosure minimum. Couldn’t find one at Tayda or any of the other usual suspects. Help


----------



## Barry (Oct 12, 2019)

Not familiar with the B2, is it like the BB?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Barry said:


> Not familiar with the B2, is it like the BB?



It’s  the same width and length as 1590B but .3 of an inch taller. Pretty useful size I bet!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 12, 2019)

Mouser has the 1590BS which may suit your needs.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 13, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Mouser has the 1590BS which may suit your needs.


I’ll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 21, 2019)

Did you check Small Bear?


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

Amazon.com Seller Profile: Gerber Electronics
		







						Hammond 1590N1BU Blue Diecast Aluminum Enclosure -- Inches (4.77" x 2.6" x 1.39") mm (121.5mm x 66mm x 35.3mm): Electrical Boxes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Hammond 1590N1BU Blue Diecast Aluminum Enclosure -- Inches (4.77" x 2.6" x 1.39") mm (121.5mm x 66mm x 35.3mm): Electrical Boxes: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

Also wouldn't a 125B would be close


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 21, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Did you check Small Bear?


I did. No luck


Barry said:


> Also wouldn't a 125B would be close


quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

1590BS -- Inches (4.39" x 2.37" x 1.50") mm (112mm x 60mm x 38mm)


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 21, 2019)

Barry said:


> 1590BS -- Inches (4.39" x 2.37" x 1.50") mm (112mm x 60mm x 38mm)


Thanks this is what I ended up going with. Just a touch deeper than the B


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Mouser has the 1590BS which may suit your needs.


Thanks, that works


----------



## HamishR (Oct 23, 2019)

Mouser also has various colours in a lot of those boxes.  As it happens I have a 1590BS in texture black.


----------

